# Clearogen Acne system



## MAC_ATTACK (May 5, 2006)

I was reading my Allure mag and came across an ad for Clearogen. Has anyone tried this? Looks like something that might work, it's supposed to counteract DHT/hormones in the skin and clear acne and oiliness.

Here's the website- http://www.clearogen.com/


----------



## fairytale22 (May 5, 2006)

I'd like to know about this too!


----------



## MAC_ATTACK (May 12, 2006)

I think I am going to order this, I can't find many reviews except a few here and there. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MAC_ATTACK (Jul 30, 2006)

*Follow up*

Well I have been using this line as directed for a little over 1 month now. It is similar to Proactiv as it has a 3 step system.

Cleanser- 2% Salicylic acid
Toner- 1% Salicylic acid
Treatment creme- 2.5 % Benzoyl Peroxide

Directions call for use 1 time a day at night.

Since using this product I have noticed a significant decrease in oliness and pore size on my upper cheeks. Acne has been significantly reduced as well. I am however still having a few breakouts here and there but they do not seem to last as long. My skin feels smoother as well.

I have gotten better results with this kit than any other kit I have tried- Murad, ProActiv etc. I also like it as you only have to use it once a day! So nothing to interfere with makeup application in the morning.
No redness or dryness/flakes either! 

I will re-purchase before this runs out but am on the lookout for bigger and better things, as always!

Definately worth a shot as it does work better than other Acne kits on the market and is gentle to skin.


----------

